
Windows93 SP2 - ivank
http://www.windows93.net/#
======
ninjakeyboard
I've been staring at the half life 3 loading screen for the last 6 hours. I
don't think it's going to start.

~~~
make3
.. Also, probably unsurprisingly, vulve is french for Vulva.

~~~
overcast
Neither of which is the company name, Valve.

~~~
bluehazed
I think it's supposed to be a joke.

------
vxxzy
Just a suggestion... Open up the calculator and do 0/0.

~~~
nom
now I get the urge to build a physical calculator that explodes if you try to
calculate 0/0 :D

~~~
ars
Or you can be lazy and watch this mechanical adding machine divide by zero:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=443B6f_4n6k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=443B6f_4n6k)

~~~
nom
Awesome! :D

------
vocatus_gate
This site is my favorite page to put full-screen on coworkers' computers when
they forget to lock their screens.

~~~
lordofire
Good idea:)

------
graeham
I was going to protest the full Lena image without a NSFW warning, but hadn't
realised the full story of its history[1]...

The site in general is a beautiful work of art, a great blend of attention to
detail with comedy of computing in that era.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenna](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenna)
\- tl;dr is this iconic test picture for computer imaging was a cropped
Playboy centerfold from 1972. I've just finished a PhD which included a fair
bit of image processing, but I was unaware of the story behind this iconic
image.

~~~
PostOnce
You were going to protest it? And do you think anyone would care about your
protest? Do you really expect everyone else to annotate the entire internet on
your behalf? Despite the fact that this is a totally random, joke website that
is almost certainly not work related?

What about people in countries or workplaces where "unacceptable" is a far
broader and more oppressive net than "contains nudity", or places where nudity
is fine? For whom do we annotate the internet? Maybe you should just disable
auto-load of images in your browser or install a nudity filter.

This is insane.

~~~
jaapz
You're overreacting to a very small and not very relevant part of their
comment which probably just meant "making a comment about the NSFW nature of
the image". Not "i'm going to make a sign and force everyone to stop using
this website".

Calling this insane is... insane

~~~
PostOnce
Who complains about stuff on someone else's website not being tagged NSFW?
It's their website, they didn't name it workrelated.com -- I just thought
"protest" sounded a little extreme and a sign of our sensitive new culture,
where we each expect everyone else to tiptoe around us. Maybe I
misinterpreted.

~~~
graeham
Protest here was more of 'make a comment on'...

I think its a cool site. I was thinking of showing it to high school students
I teach summer courses to, but its probably not appropriate for them. That's
why labels are helpful - nude images weren't ok in schools or work in the 'old
culture' either. As art or entertainment (as this website in general was
intended), I think there is wide license to the creator, but I think there is
still some duty to a website creator to consider what else people might want
to use it for.

~~~
jaquers
> I think there is still some duty to a website creator to consider what else
> people might want to use it for.

I could not disagree more with this opinion. The creator presumably hosts this
website on her own dime & invested the time and effort to create this piece of
art - and you are connecting to their server, free of charge. I don't see how
you could reasonably claim that they have a "duty" to do anything.

You're right that an image of a nude woman would be make this unacceptable in
a school setting - however, it is _your_ duty to vet the content that you show
in class, not the other way around.

Finally, I don't see what educational purpose this would serve - as it's not
like this is actually an OS, perhaps as an example of html5/js programming or
nostalgia. In fact the whole thing is a JS app, so there is nothing stopping
you from running it locally, where you can edit to your heart's content.
Ironically the first JS file I clicked on (desktop.js) contains the shortcut
definitions for the desktop.

~~~
graeham
I think you've amplified an out-of-context statement to try and start an
argument, and in fact part of my point is that the main responsibility would
go to the teacher. But I would say there is still some responsibility for a
creator - duty can be held by multiple parties. As an analogy, if I were to
break my leg cycling on someone else's private property, there may be some
liability held by the land owner depending on the circumstances and
jurisdiction. Hence the popularity of 'No Trespassing' signs in these
jurisdictions. My background is in medical device design, and we are trained
to obsess over the ways that users might cause harm through incorrectly using
a product - even if this incorrect use is from ignoring the instructions. If
an artist made a sculpture, they may be responsible if the sculpture crumbled
onto someone.

As an educational purpose - my idea would be mainly to show it as a fun start
to a discussion around product design evolution, computing history, and
emulators. The kids I teach were born about a decade after this era of
computing, and it would be interesting to see what they perceive to be similar
and different. Most of these students have done very little or no coding
themselves so the implementation isn't relevant for this use.

~~~
jaquers
My purpose was not to start an argument and I certainly respect your right to
an opinion, I just strongly disagree.

I don't think an artist has a duty to anyone but themselves, especially on the
internet. Should medical devices be designed so that they don't harm people?
Definitely. But the factor there is that you're actively selling/distributing
it to the public - or at the very least, you are making certain guarantees
about the function of the device.

This website/artwork makes no such guarantees and as such I don't see how you
can reasonably expect that it should tailored to any specific audience. Again,
in the time that you and I have spent commenting on this - you could have
either PM'd a mod to add a NSFW tag to the title, or modified the site itself
to suit your needs - that's what's awesome about the internet.

------
laumars
The part that impressed me the most is you can drag and drop files from your
own desktop onto this. It even opens those files in it's own editors when you
double click the icon.

------
marxdeveloper
Woah shameless plug, my game is "Windows93 SP2" compatible it seems - right
click on desktop - Create shortcut. Command: iframe
[https://data.mo.ee/index2.html?inapp=steam&node-
webkit=1](https://data.mo.ee/index2.html?inapp=steam&node-webkit=1)
\--width=1280 --height=720

Title: RPG MO

(Don't leave a space before iframe in the command)

------
krrrh
This is a work of art. The ProgressQuest game loading screen is one of the
funniest things I've seen in a while. Like all well-told jokes, it's in the
timing.

~~~
Jach
It's been a good joke for a while, let it run in the bg of your workstation
for years and see how high a level you can get!
[http://progressquest.com/](http://progressquest.com/)

~~~
josteink
This concept has also been adopted on IRC as IdleRPG.

I guess it's an in-joke about people leaving IRC-clients running in persistent
shell-sessions and never checking in.

That said, it _can_ be a lot of fun :)

------
shimon_e
Back button goes back to previous app. If this can get the back button to work
correctly why can't Google AMP?

~~~
JulianWasTaken
You call that correctly? It's a nightmare

------
ahacker15
Awesome that this even work well on mobile browsers!

Is this open source? So we could see how it was made?

~~~
blntechie
Amazing that this was built in HTML/JS/CSS.

~~~
noway421
Terrifying one might say

~~~
josteink
Well. It's still certainly _easier_ than writing it from scratch, or through
C/C++ and Windows GDI APIs.

------
flavio81
Finally, an operating system for my Android phone that will let me do useful
stuff, like playing Wolfenstallman 3D!!

------
tambourine_man
"Safari is the new Internet Explorer"

Accidental "works best in browser X" 90s reference right there.

I find Safari superior to every other browser on any platform in every
possible metric except for dev tools, which took a nose dive when they ditched
the open source WebKit one for this calamity.

~~~
Nadya
The joke isn't "works best in IE" the joke is "Safari is the default browser
that ships with the OS, few people get a better browser, and even though it's
a piece of shit you have to continue supporting it."

 _> I find Safari superior to every other browser on any platform in every
possible metric except for dev tools_

I could remove nearly 15% of my CSS if I stopped supporting Safari at work and
I wouldn't need a hundred different quirky workarounds to make the sites look
even remotely how they're supposed to look. It fights me every inch of the way
and then has some of the worst dev tools for debugging where any issues are.

I'd rather support IE8 for eternity if it means I never have to write another
`@media screen and (min-color-index:0) and(-webkit-min-device-pixel-ratio:0)
{}` in my CSS again.

~~~
tambourine_man
I've been writing CSS for years, everyday, don't remember the last problem
I've had with Safari or any other modern browser, as a matter of fact.

I do get an ocasional glitch with Firefox, but it's very rare.

Perhaps if you described the problems you experienced instead of the hacks you
are using to identify Safari this could be a more fruitful conversation.

Safari is a freaking amazing browser, lots of people use it by choice.

>I'd rather support IE8 for eternity…

I don't think you know what you're saying.

~~~
Nadya
I create websites for the healthcare industry. I know exactly what I'm saying.
There are some clients that I still need to write IE7 fallbacks for - and a
single client that I still write _IE6 fallbacks_ for. Lucky for me our
contract has dropped IE7-9 support by default unless it is specifically
requested by the client.

Apologies, but offhand I can only think of flexbox issues (specifically
related to wrap/min-width, which has been fixed in version 11) and with
interactive form validation (which was only just fixed in version 10 or 10.1).
I run into various issues when testing on iPhones and the largest section of
edits caught in any internal QC are _always_ iPhone/Safari related. With
relative certainty nowadays - if it works in Firefox, it works in Chrome and
Edge. But then I always need to write some workaround or another for Safari.

The biggest issue is that even when these bugs are fixed - I still need to
support them for an extended period of time because for whatever godforsaken
reason, Safari updates are tied together with operating system updates. Want
the newest Safari? Buy a new iPhone. It's the Windows XP/IE8 problem. Where
IE8 had to be supported only because many users were still using XP and
couldn't upgrade to IE9 even if they wanted to.

~~~
tambourine_man
Safari is not an evergreen browser and that's a fair criticism.

However, you can run the latest browser and OS (and most people do) on a 5
year old device, which is about as much as the battery will last anyway. The
situation is much worse on Android.

------
TeMPOraL
Took a cursory look for now; few things I love:

\- Half Life 3

\- Defrag <3.

\- Running Windows93 inside Windows93 inside Windows93 inside Windows93...

A work of art, indeed. Kudos!

------
elipsey
bug report: i broke it by making a folder on the desktop, opening the folder,
and putting the folder in itself.

now it's crashed and won't reload.

is there a work around for my workflow?

~~~
13of40
Amiga (Kickstart 1.2 or 1.3 I think) had a similar bug, except the folder just
disappeared forever.

------
abluecloud
> /c/files/documents/private/SUPER TOP PRIVATE/THIS IS PRIVATE STOP/WHAT ARE
> YOU DOING/WHAT STOP PLEASE/I DID NOT GIVE YOU PERMISSION/PRIVATE GET THE
> HELL OUT/YOUR HURTING ME STOP/HOW HAVE I WRONGED YOU/I WILL PUNCH YOU IN THE
> FACE/PLEASE STOP ITS PRIVATE/I HATE YOU/

fair enough.

------
strin
At first, I thought this is a VNC connecting to a Win93 in a virtual machine.

Then I realized everything is written with web technology.

~~~
josteink
> At first, I thought this is a VNC connecting to a Win93 in a virtual
> machine.

That would be very impressive, considering that Windows 93 never existed.

~~~
tripzilch
What do you mean, that's it exactly right there on the site :)

------
runnr_az
That's clearly a labor of love. Nice job!

------
koyote
This is awesome!

It's also quite buggy (chrome/linux) which adds to the whole Windows 9x
feeling. Not sure if intentional but well done anyhow!

~~~
gerdesj
I run the same(ish) as you. How are you killing it? It's been stable for me so
far.

~~~
piyush_soni
There are many javascript errors for me in Firefox.

------
std_throwaway
You can actually win the game in the solitaire clone; the minesweeper clone
not so much.

~~~
Drakim
Game -> Options -> Troll mode

Uncheck that box and you'll have a chance :D

------
gallerdude
Best ratio of Comedy:Operating System that I could have ever imagined.

------
Paul_S
Inspired. Microsoft should learn from this and include the "Reinstall" button
in the start menu of windows 11.

~~~
NTripleOne
[http://i.imgur.com/owqqiLA.png](http://i.imgur.com/owqqiLA.png)

------
chrisb
Making Arena93 full-screen (within Windows93) hard-crashed my Mac! (MacOS
10.12.4, using Chrome 58)

~~~
Paul_S
Crashed (or rather made it unresponsive pegging the cpu) my firefox but not
sure how it could possibly crash your OS.

~~~
krallja
WebGL is one of the ripest sources of web vulnerabilities right now. Probably
crashed the video card driver.

------
akira2501
I saw that RSS icon and my first instinct was to check and see if Java needed
an update.

------
TheWoodsy
Take a look at A:\system32.dll

I wonder how many hours I could waste looking for more Easter eggs ;]

~~~
pimeys
> yo, please don't delete me

Nice :)

~~~
ieatfood
Do delete it.

------
sengork
There is one thing missing for a complete experience:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BonziBuddy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BonziBuddy)

------
josteink
This site has a uncanny attention to detail: The C-drive inside "Virtual PC"
differs from the C-drive in the "host OS"!

Given that kind of zealotry, it irks me that you can launch an infinite amount
of nested "Virtual PCs". Obviously it makes for some fun screenshots and is
technically impressive in itself, but Windows early on never allowed you to
run Virtual PC inside Virtual PC. So this is clearly _wrong_!

In short, not considering OCD, where do I file the bug-report? :)

------
yellowapple
So apparently Symantec Endpoint Protection thinks that the Virtual PC app is
some kind of "Fake App Attack", and thus cuts off network communication for
600 seconds.

Curious.

------
jancsika
Where is the project hosted?

I'd like to throw some event handlers on "Puke Data" to allow changes to the
dsp graph.

------
mabynogy
Take a look at GAFA3D (near Defrag icon). There is an interesting level called
"Operation Stallman" ;-)

~~~
veli_joza
That's Wolfenstein 3D with some tasteless changes of game art. I think there
are no changes in level layouts.

------
emidln
Just need an IRC gateway for trollbox

------
akoster
Just curious, is anyone else hearing popping sounds when they click on various
things? Unsure if its intentional, and if so, trying to emulate an old hard
disk seeking or speakers popping from interference.

Otherwise, kudos to the devs for creating this amazing work of art!

~~~
josteink
Windows 95 made a click-sound by default when activating things iirc.

It was one of the things I very quickly disabled upon new installations :)

~~~
akoster
Ah! Very interesting! TIL. Thanks!

------
laurent123456
Pity the Run dialog doesn't work, I wanted to try "c:\nul\nul" [0]

[0] [http://windowsitpro.com/security/device-names-crash-
win9598](http://windowsitpro.com/security/device-names-crash-win9598)

------
chenster
This is the OS of the future!

------
partycoder
I am impressed they went to the extents of making Wolfenstein 3D levels.

~~~
int_19h
I suspect it just uses the original levels as is. I replayed E1M1, and
literally every single thing - items, secrets, even wall decorations - was
where it was in the original map (don't ask me why I still remember these
things...). The only differences are in replaced graphics. Also, the secret
room elevator does take you to the secret map, which, at the first glance,
also looked like the right thing.

------
Filligree
This allowed me to make a folder named CON. Literally unplayable.

------
mataug
Virtual PC inception [http://imgur.com/XRWSiHe](http://imgur.com/XRWSiHe)

------
vocatus_gate
You can actually right-click on the files in the "file explorer" and download
them to your desktop IRL.

------
huxflux
I can't get my HL3 to work, anyone has a fix? I took three days of from work,
and now this.

------
edward_rolf
I came here to use my fav browser, IE 3. You could add bookmarks and it
supported CSS I believe.

:(

------
Anarch157a
I loved the "Troll mode" in Mine Sweeper :-D

Serious hard work went into this site.

------
sbarre
Half-Life 3 confirmed!

~~~
beobab
I have been waiting for a while, and am not entirely sure I believe you.

------
sajithdilshan
If only Windows 9X had these kind of slick animations...

------
tcbawo
ByteBeat plays a familiar tune, it's pretty catchy.

------
devniel
bananamp playlist please, I googled it without success.

------
seoseokho
In castle gafa, what does the amazon computer do?

------
edgarvm
Solitude does not accept drag and drop on android

------
Jemm
I really miss Defrag. It is zen to watch.

------
andrius4669
Would webasm port make this actually real?

~~~
tripzilch
But it is real.

------
xg15
Can I type Google into Google somewhere?

------
devuo
Brilliant! Kudos to the authors

------
pavement
Is there a code repo for this?

------
eof
>~/desktop ls

MANIFESTO.lnk42

3d.lnk42

Arena 93.lnk42

...snip...

>~/desktop dir

dir is not defined

interesting

------
nnfy
This was (intentionally?) painful on my Nexus 5. Interesting nonetheless. I
suppose it wouldn't be windows93 without some degree of discomfort.

